# Newst member of the family.



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's the newest member of the Q family. 

I will be picking this bad boy up in a few day's.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

I've looked at those. I would love to have the room to put one on my back porch with my gasser, WSM and Smokey Joe (OK, the SJ doesn't really take up any room). It would be tight though. If I had to put it in the yard I'd just as soon build a brick hearth/smoker/oven type deal.
They seem like nice units.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I've looked at those. I would love to have the room to put one on my back porch with my gasser, WSM and Smokey Joe (OK, the SJ doesn't really take up any room). It would be tight though. If I had to put it in the yard I'd just as soon build a brick hearth/smoker/oven type deal.
> They seem like nice units.


Hearth all the way Pecanis, That way you can have true Tuscan pizza or what not. 

Yup this grill fits nicely on my grilling oasis. 

I will now have. 

1.Smokey Joe. 
2 X Silver OTS 22.5 kettles. 
2 X Fully loaded Smoker bodies called Cajun Bandits. 
1 Char Broil Duo. 
And one Jen Air Gasser that doesn't really work well. ( I will end up fixing it up during the winter time )

And then during the winter time I will be adding An Onyx Smoker from BBQ Guru to the family.


----------

